# Cypripedium acaule



## toddybear (Jun 23, 2007)

The first native orchids in Newfoundland are starting to bloom and in our case, the orchid season begins with C. acaule, with C. pubescens and Arethusa bulbosa in a race for next. Took a few pics of wild C. acaule this morning. This seems to be a good year for them as they are quite common in open woodlands.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2007)

Fantastic flower. Good photos, also.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 24, 2007)

neato!


----------



## Heather (Jun 24, 2007)

Interesting that it blooms ahead of pubescens up there. Down here it is the reverse.


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Jun 26, 2007)

very nice


----------

